# Engine & Trans Ientification...



## Chucks69 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm hoping someone can help me identify the motor and trans I have in my car...........
Any information would be greatly appreciated.
The Trans is a Turbo 400 ID tag on th side stamped PX-68-15864
There is a number stamped on the speedo cable side as follows...28P182554

The engine is a 400 I believe. 
Back by the distributor there are the following numbers cast:
A large "70" then smaller numbers 8250 or 6250 
then behind the RH head on the block is 9799914
On the front of the engine below the RH head the number 0617968 XH is stamped.

If anyone can tell me what these numbers mean I would be greatful. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## kcompton (Nov 21, 2006)

www.gtoalley.com has some great info on numbers decoding, but the best I can tell from your info is that the tranny is from a 68 model year, and originally backed a 400 cid (non-ram air, non 2-barrel carbed) engine.

The casting code on the block indicates a '70 model year 400 block. I'm not sure about the code on the dizzy block, are you sure that's correct? There was no XH code block for 1970 (or for any year for that matter) in the GTO family. There is an XP, however which is a 400 CID originally spec'ed at 370 HP.

Hope this helps... PS, where'd u find the two letter code on your block? I can't find mine. Is it on the front face of the block, or the side?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Your block is a 1970 400 cube 350-horse. The XH is a good code - it was used in the B-body cars with the TH400. It was known as the L67 engine option (4-barrel 400 auto). The L67 was available (and coded as the XH) from 1967 thru 1970, but was not used in the GTO.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Lars...... Good to see your response to his question. I have missed your expert answers to all the classic questions. Thought maybe you had given up on us pontiac lovers. Happy New Year!!


----------



## Hootchi (Apr 7, 2021)

Okay, i have a 68 GTO that does NOT have a numbers matching engine. I believe the engine is a 400 but I dont know. I finally found the serial number on the front passenger side of the motor. It looks to be 687395 and under it appears to be YS. I am attaching the Car VIN on the dash with the block number in blue. Looks like I have a Texas car..... Comments on the engine? Educate me please...


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thats the EUN, engine unit number, not the VIN.


----------

